# Mtbr Log On t-shirt order form



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, it is here!

http://www.mtbr.com/author/tshirt/tshirts.html

Test it out, pay up.

Let me know if you have any suggestions since we'll be making this available to the whole site tomorrow.

http://www.mtbr.com/author/tshirt/tshirts.html

U.S. , Canada and Mexico only... for now.

fc


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

Small is only available in pink?

I ordered a green medium. Time to put my shirt shrinking skills to the test!


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

I just ordered 3 shirts. I _told_ you that you were missing out on a golden profit opportunity!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BTW.... Pink is a women's only cut and material. 

We need shirt models... men and women!

fc


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

Any chances of getting a women's cut in a color other than pink or at least a small in the "unisex" cut in the future? Dig the design, but I'm going to hold onto my morals and continue to steadfastly refuse to wear pink, even if it is a mountain biking and nerd shirt all wrapped up into one....


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Just ordered.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Is it too much trouble to pick up and pay in-house in San Mateo?


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

francois said:


> BTW.... Pink is a women's only cut and material.
> 
> We need shirt models... men and women!
> 
> fc


I vote for someone from *The Bunny Shop*!!

cool shirts


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

MunchkinSS would probably be cool with pink. Hit her up and see if she'll do it.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone have an up-close pic?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Ordered a green XL. They look sweet.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

I can model a small pink if ya need!


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

swinkey said:


> Small is only available in pink?


What up with that? I was going to order a couple shirts... the male child could grow into a small but no way is he going to wear pink. Cooties and all the sort of thing.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

*D-u-n*

Next up, pint glasses?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

MattP. said:


> Anyone have an up-close pic?


here...


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

That gray is cool. If it were available, I'd have picked it over the blue one I got.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

When you said models I thought you meant models I want a refund


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

francois said:


> U.S. , Canada and Mexico only... for now.


bummer.... I would have gotten one..


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

francois said:


> BTW.... Pink is a women's only cut and material.
> 
> We need shirt models... men and women!
> 
> fc


OK, what is a women's only material? Is it softer and thinner than the material we poor men must endure?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Got three as well. I am interested in some other swag. Can I combine shipping? Looking at the mousepad and baseball jersey.

Edit: Is two to three weeks correct for shipping?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like there's a black one in the pictures, but not available to order?? That greyish one looks cool too... Black or grey are my preference. I know, I'm boring.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Ordered. Can I have mine with dressing on the side, hold the croutons, with garlic bread and an ice tea with 3 lemon wedges?


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

maleonardphi said:


> Next up, pint glasses?


Ditto that.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dwight Moody said:


> OK, what is a women's only material? Is it softer and thinner than the material we poor men must endure?


The manufacturer put (and I quote):
"can only be worn by men that are very secure about their feminine side."

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

crisillo said:


> bummer.... I would have gotten one..


I just have to figure out rates and all.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Got three as well. I am interested in some other swag. Can I combine shipping? Looking at the mousepad and baseball jersey.
> 
> Edit: Is two to three weeks correct for shipping?
> 
> ...


It should all ship today. We can't combine shipping with those other items like jerseys and baseball shirts since those are from other vendors/stores.

fc


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

francois said:


> I just have to figure out rates and all.
> 
> fc


sweet! :thumbsup:

there is hope!


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Ordered! Also wish small was available in a few other colors. Pink is aight, but I like looser fitting tees also.

Thanks!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

ANyone know what the shipping price to canada will be? any canadians order them yet?


i'll take a couple...but i've been getting screwed by shippers lately...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

ferday said:


> ANyone know what the shipping price to canada will be? any canadians order them yet?
> 
> i'll take a couple...but i've been getting screwed by shippers lately...


I will find out later. What's the best rates? USPS?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

aword4you said:


> Ordered! Also wish small was available in a few other colors. Pink is aight, but I like looser fitting tees also.
> 
> Thanks!


That can be arranged. What do you think is a good shirt color/logo color?

These are done by the great K-Max.

fc


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

francois said:


> It should all ship today. We can't combine shipping with those other items like jerseys and baseball shirts since those are from other vendors/stores.
> 
> fc


Done! Thanks


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

francois said:


> I will find out later. What's the best rates? USPS?
> 
> fc


usps seems to be the best.. no brokerage fees.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

done--a brown and a blue XL; i really like paypal checkout--makes thing go so smooooth.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

SWEET! M blue for me... I agree w/ Army, paypal is awesome...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

sweet. I likey! Just got myself an XL blue!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

first batch is going out usps right now!!

Little girl put a surprise on some lucky orders .

Please post pics of yourself in your new T!

fc


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Sweet! Can't wait to show off the site


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Is the green more of an olive green or more of a forest green?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

pixelninja said:


> Is the green more of an olive green or more of a forest green?


I just took these photos. The should be color accurate.

fc


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks! I just ordered one L green. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

francois said:


> That can be arranged. What do you think is a good shirt color/logo color?
> 
> These are done by the great K-Max.
> 
> fc


I ordered the men's green, but would've liked a small in that. The colors were all fine, just wish small was an option! I'll be swimming in the medium  But I liked the color!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*Co0L tees! Pre-shrunk?*

Guys, haven't gotten over the shopping cart section, so is it paypal only? 
Sizing... Which model is sporting a (L)arge tee, Francois?

Thanks!


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

Ordered a green large. Awesome shirt, thanks.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> The manufacturer put (and I quote):
> "can only be worn by men that are very secure about their feminine side."
> 
> fc


So...is that the _front_ side or _back_ side??? I'm fairly cool with both, but I'm just curious....

(and I don't mean curious in that way...)


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Got mine today. Nice shirt, good quality and feel.
Thanks for the extra gift!!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Hecklerboy said:


> Got mine today. Nice shirt, good quality and feel.
> Thanks for the extra gift!!!!


Right on. A couple of people emailed me fearing that they got shipped the gift in error. Jeez, these honest people. They were happy to hear it was no mistake. The sock fairy visited them.

fc


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this. I can always use another cool t-shirt! I just ordered one in green. For $13 I don't even care that the bike is a 26r.


----------



## lama (Feb 25, 2006)

Got mine as well. Thanks for the socks. I think I like them better than the shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Woohoo! Tee + socks (wearing 'em today):










Pic is crappy.. we'd done 38mi and over 6k climbing. Then I was making hubby put a different stem/bar on my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

francois said:


> Right on. A couple of people emailed me fearing that they got shipped the gift in error. Jeez, these honest people. They were happy to hear it was no mistake. The sock fairy visited them.
> 
> fc


Guess I will be getting mine tomorrow. I think that I placed the order on Thursday night


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Beware - the pink shirts are TINY*

I ordered a medium for myself and a small for my friend Su Ling. I'm usually a size 10 and I'm guessing shes a 4 or 6. Upon receiving the package I was thrilled to find an unordered pair of MTBR socks included (thanks guys!) but not so thrilled to see that the pink shirts must be girl sizes and not grown-up woman sizes. The small looks like it'll fit a 4 or 5 year old!!! The medium might fit Su Ling, but only if she can pull off a very tight shirt. Yea, it'll fit Su Ling  .

But what to do with the small? Anyone in the Phx area want a small pink MTBR shirt for their young daughter? ScottN and Cookie? How about a little pink shirt for baby Robin?


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Got my shirt today. :thumbsup: 
Please give a big Thank You to the sock fairy for me. I just blew out my favorite pair last weekend, so it was a happy surprise that sock fairy threw in the new ones. It's greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:x2

jw



francois said:


> Right on. A couple of people emailed me fearing that they got shipped the gift in error. Jeez, these honest people. They were happy to hear it was no mistake. The sock fairy visited them.
> 
> fc


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Ordered mine, $13, I ain't complaining! Add to that the ease of PayPal!

Anyone have a link to these legendary socks? I tried looking for them to order a pair, but didn't see any...


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

*thanks!*

I just ordered mine!
thanks!
I am hoping for the sock fairy to visit me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The shipping price is going up to $4 each! I got my shipping bill and that's how much it costs. 

order today for the old price.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

francois, can you please check your pm's when you get a chance? It's not adding, or letting me add shipping to Canada?!
Thanks!


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Ordered in green! I always thought these were cool, glad to see them again.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

musky said:


> francois, can you please check your pm's when you get a chance? It's not adding, or letting me add shipping to Canada?!
> Thanks!


Canada, International shipping yet. But we shall have it.

fc


----------



## ICUFOS (Nov 11, 2007)

I got it and I like it!

Thank you!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

francois said:


> Canada, International shipping yet. But we shall have it.
> 
> fc


Still have not received the shirts Francois, nor have I received a order/shipment confirmation. My order was placed on the 30th per my payment confirmation through Paypal

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Still have not received the shirts Francois, nor have I received a order/shipment confirmation. My order was placed on the 30th per my payment confirmation through Paypal
> 
> Thanks,
> Bryan


The second huge batch went out today USPS. You're in there.

fc


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

francois said:


> The second huge batch went out today USPS. You're in there.
> 
> fc


Cool! I felt a little left out.:sad: :sad:


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

DurtGurl said:


> I ordered a medium for myself and a small for my friend Su Ling. I'm usually a size 10 and I'm guessing shes a 4 or 6. Upon receiving the package I was thrilled to find an unordered pair of MTBR socks included (thanks guys!) but not so thrilled to see that the pink shirts must be girl sizes and not grown-up woman sizes. The small looks like it'll fit a 4 or 5 year old!!! The medium might fit Su Ling, but only if she can pull off a very tight shirt. Yea, it'll fit Su Ling  .
> 
> But what to do with the small? Anyone in the Phx area want a small pink MTBR shirt for their young daughter? ScottN and Cookie? How about a little pink shirt for baby Robin?


Thanks, DurtGurl! That's what my concern is all about. Seems it was missed out a couple times by Francois. Oh, well...

Worth re-posting



Onie said:


> Guys, haven't gotten over the shopping cart section, so is it paypal only?
> Sizing... *Which model is sporting a (L)arge tee*, Francois?
> 
> Thanks!


And... if it's pre-shrunk?

...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Got my blue shirt yesterday. Looks and fits good. I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Just got my blue MTBR shirt. Sweeeeet. Faster than I expected too!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Got my green one yesterday! Thanks Francois!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

francois said:


> The second huge batch went out today USPS. You're in there.
> 
> fc


Well, I ordered my shirt the same day or maybe the day after this thread and still no shirts. Is a shipment confirmation standard procedure so I can track the package myself?


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

Wearing mine at the moment. Great shirt.

They are pre-shrunk cotton shirts made by "Anvil"


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I placed mine on the 30th too but if we were in the 2d batch and it didn't go out til some days later----well it is only the 11th--now if nothing by the 20th I might be a little concerned.



Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Well, I ordered my shirt the same day or maybe the day after this thread and still no shirts. Is a shipment confirmation standard procedure so I can track the package myself?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> I placed mine on the 30th too but if we were in the 2d batch and it didn't go out til some days later----well it is only the 11th--now if nothing by the 20th I might be a little concerned.


Guess I don't use usps parcel post for a reason. I paid a premium (IMO) for shipping at $3 per shirt x3.

BTW...one of them WAS intended to be a gift. I had asked about shipping earlier in the thread and I was given the impression that they would be expedited a lot sooner. Thats all.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Army, we'll check on your order.

Everybody... WE NEED MORE PHOTOS OF YOU wearing your shirt.

fc


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I got mine yesterday. These suckers are great!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

received today; looks great. thanks!


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Checked my mail yesterday for the first time since I ordered it and it was there. Looks great, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Put the shirt on after my ride on my trainer.. Well.. after my shower that is.. Love the shirt. !!


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I got a lot of curious looks as people tried to figure out what mine meant this weekend! It is a great shirt and shipped fast thanks!


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*No shirt yet*

Hi ,I oredereda t shirt on 2 17 . More than 3 weeks ago . My bank statement says you got paid. could you check into this? thanks .Harry


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

does anyone else have to explain it to half the people that read the shirt...? I thought it was pretty obvious myself...


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

crazylax42 said:


> does anyone else have to explain it to half the people that read the shirt...? I thought it was pretty obvious myself...


Absolutely! Everytime I wear it someone asks. One guy thought it was log rolling!


----------



## colb (Feb 12, 2004)

you able to ship to the UK yet??


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

lidarman said:


> I got mine yesterday. These suckers are great!


LMAO!!!!!! That's classic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trimen1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ordered. Don't have the paypal web page resize the window. That was stupid. Other than that it was good.

I use Firefox 3 beta 5.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Australia??*

Hey Francois, are you looking into shipping to Australia?

Cheers, Wal.


----------



## Trimen1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just kinda wondering how often these get shipped now. Mostly because I'm interested in when mine will get shipped.


----------



## friendzonehero (Mar 26, 2008)

dang man i should have considered that message of "the men's shirts run a little bit big" more seriously.

why can't a large just be a large? if it is bigger then we should call it extra large. having to deal with this perpetually ambiguous spectrum of shirt sizes is no good for a dude at all. i consider it to be a global problem.


----------



## lama (Feb 25, 2006)

Is there gonna be another shipment of XXLs or are you guys just gonna keep my money? It's been six weeks at least with no shirt or no refund.


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

are these still available? and in clydesdale sizing?


----------



## Whistle-italy (Apr 13, 2008)

hello all


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

got any XXL yet????


----------



## lama (Feb 25, 2006)

Nobody evens reads this thread. I hope they choke on my thirteen bucks.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

lama said:


> Nobody evens reads this thread. I hope they choke on my thirteen bucks.


Did you send Francis an email?


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

Are these still available? I'm deployed right now but would love to have one waiting at home.


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

hope they all dosent sell out, gonna order a couple next week.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

francois said:


> BTW.... Pink is a women's only cut and material.
> 
> We need shirt models... men and women!
> 
> fc


----------

